# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Aquario do Juca Macieira assaltado!

## Machado de Sousa

Companheiros,

Tive a oportunidade de acompanhar um bando de assaltantes, sedeado em Lisboa, que em conjunto com um outro bando do Norte, em acção concertada, se deslocou a Coimbra no dia 29 do mês passado, com o intuito de proceder à invasão da casa do Juca Macieira e perpetrar um assalto ao seu tanque de recife. Pela calada da noite, os dois bandos foram-se reunindo, em pequenos grupos, no local do crime. Com o fito de cativarem a confiança do morador, os meliantes fizeram-se passar por aquariófilos conhecedores do hobby *«esta é uma Acropora errata»*, *«aquela é uma Montipora portuensis»*, *«apanho ofiuros iguaizinhos a estes debaixo das folhas dos pinheiros»* foram algumas das frases proferidas na altura pelos “entendidos” na matéria. Enquanto procediam a um reconhecimento minucioso das peças expostas (com um rigor científico de espantar o próprio Jen Veron!), e sempre com os narizes colados aos vidros, os safados iam desfalcando o stock do Vinho do Porto da garrafeira de estimação do locatário. *«Isto é um assalto!»* ouviu-se a dada altura na sala, e Ricardo Rodrigues do bando de Lisboa, munido de vários baldes vazios de 30 litros da Instant Ocean, passou de imediato ao assalto ao aquário do pacato morador Coimbrão. Na mesma altura, também o bando do Norte pôs mãos à obra. Parecia uma cena do faroeste. O locatário, lívido e aterrorizado, não ofereceu qualquer resistência e prontificou-se de imediato a colaborar com os bandidos, retirando ele próprio do expositor as peças de coral pretendidas pelos “amigos do alheio” e colocando-as nos baldes com todo o cuidado (até papel de jornal humedecido sobre os corais colocou, para que se mantivessem sempre húmidos durante a viagem!). O lote de peças furtadas, todas elas escolhidas a dedo, são de um valor incalculável, e era constituído por quatro peças de tamanho superior a XXXXL, e incluía uma _Acropora hymalaia_ (que se dá tanto no campo como na praia – assegurou-nos o membro identificado do Reefforum e especialista na classificação de corais terrestres, João Ribeiro). 
Este assalto foi testemunhado por um jovem cidadão brasileiro, de nome Gustavo Duarte, que dizia ter-se deslocado ao nosso país para proferir uma palestra sobre  a fotossíntese, no CCB, e que na altura se encontrava na casa da vítima. Esta testemunha ocular, que diz ter assistido a tudo, viu um dos bandos de assaltantes, que carregava os baldes, a desaparecer em direcção a Lisboa, e o outro, de sacos às costas, a escapulir em direcção ao Porto.
A Protecção Civil foi chamada ao local e Juca Macieira recebeu de imediato acompanhamento psicológico, tendo sido aconselhado a ausentar-se de imediato, e se possível logo no dia seguinte, para umas pequenas férias no Mar Vermelho (que inveja!), para se refazer do prejuízo e do grande susto que apanhou. O Juca foi visto na companhia do brasileiro a embarcar para o Egipto. A prática do mergulho e a fotografia subaquática costumam ser um bom tratamento para estes casos…

Apesar de assaltado, o aquário do Juca Macieira continua a ser um pedaço de recife impressionante. As fotos que vi até hoje no forum são uma sombra da realidade. Não tenho dúvidas em afirmar que continua a ser um dos aquários mais bonitos que vi até hoje. Fiquei delirante. Parabéns ao Juca.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Machado

Essa tua imaginação é verdadeiramente inacreditavel.

A parte que mais gostei foi *"...e Juca Macieira recebeu de imediato acompanhamento psicológico..."*

Um abraço da malta do Barreiro.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui fica o registo do Gang a jantar.



Abraço,
João

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Foi sem dúvida um belo assalto... espero que tudo tenha corrido bem para o gang de Lisboa.

Abraços malta!!

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Pedro,

Correu tudo bem no regresso até chegarmos a Aveiras onde começámos a ver lusinhas verdes á beirinha da estrada e decidimos parar, eram os ophiuropirilampos tanto se apanham na praia como no campo,Zimba para o balde, tenho para ai disso que não acaba.
Tirando isso só mesmo o problema da vigota e queda de caliça da vizinha de baixo eram 4 da manhã e eu a tentar solucionar o assunto, se não fosse o Machado de Sousa pelo tel. queria ver como era. 

Abraço,
João

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Grande Jorge,

Belo texto, sim senhor!!! Ainda me ri um bocado! :yb624:   :yb624:   Foi com muita pena que não Vos pude acompanhar nesse dia.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Melhor que o assalto  :yb624:   :yb624:  só mesmo essa narrativa, excelente, tal como nos brindou com uma outra na FIL.

António

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Foi um belo jantar de convivio...sem dúvida!  :yb624:  

A narrativa do inicio do tópico está fiel a tudo que se passou nessa fatídica noite. 

Não sei o que era do Juca se não tivesse ido mergulhar ao Red sea. Provavelmente nunca mais ia conseguir olhar para o aquário.  :SbClown:  

Só espero que mais convivios assim se repitam e que seja para breve  :SbOk3:  

Abraço,


PS: "O gang também foi visto a comprar pelo menos 3 grades de cerveja numa Bomba de gasolina em pleno Centro de Coimbra. Ao que foi apurado, não houve feridos em mais um "assalto" deste gang impiedoso." _in Sic Noticias_

----------


## Marco Madeira

Isso da Vigota tem muito que se lhe diga !!... A proxima palestra do Jorge Machado vai ser sobre vigotas e sobre a queda da caliça para a sopa dos vizinhos!!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Tirando brincadeiras, o encontro foi excelente e sou da mesma opiniao do Ricardo... que venham mais encontros desses !  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe
olha o marco afinal tambem la esta :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente narrativa, Machado de Sousa !

Eu, mesmo não podendo ir (estava a muitos kms de distância) tive a felicidade de ser agraciado pelo produto do roubo  :Palmas:  :



Que tal colocar aqui os outros ?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Um detalhe importante é que os meliantes foram vistos comemorando o assalto em um restaurante brasileiro.

Já de antemão digo que não tenho nada a ver com isso, e que o facto do restaurante ser brasileiro é mera coincidência.

Dizem que já beberam o valor dos corais antes mesmo de vendê-los. A raríssima _Acropora picanhensis_ foi levada, o que deixou o proprietário a ver navios...

afundados. 

Sou testemunha do sofrimento do querido anfitrião, uma vez que passou a viagem inteira no egito com problemas psicológicos, pedindo para beijar a hélice de cada barco naufragado no recinto. 

Alguns psicólogos sugerem que a vítima ganhou a mania de beijar hélices de navios afundados graça a ação dos bandidos, que pouparam as tão preciosas turbelles da banheira marítima do patrício.

Vejam a prova: 



A cada beijo, balbuciava embaixo da água: ai que saudade das minhas turbelles!

----------


## Miguel Reis

Não percebi!!! Essa foto do bando era desnecessária!
Correm rumores que a pj anda a investigar. Rumores ou não, já comprei um bigode postiço e uns óculos escuro.

Juca, orelhas a pique porque o ladrão volta sempre ao local do crime

PS - Já se repetia o convívio, eu ofereço a casa, marquem a data.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Abstenho-me de revelar o paradeiro dos corais de forma a salvaguardar a boa saúde dos mesmos. Esta foi mesmo a única forma de lutar pela sobrevivência destes belíssimos exemplares, pois aquilo a que o Juca chama aquário é um embuste. Num intervalo durante a nossa visita / assalto apanhei-o na dispensa escondido com uma lata de spray rosa fluoresente a dar uns retoques finais numa _Acropora himalaya_*, depois coloca-a no aquário e mostra os produtos que utiliza e o reactor de plâncton (que deve conter água da torneira com tinta esverdeada).

O jantar de convívio foi muito bom, assim como o rodízio, só faltou mesmo as brasileiras a tocar a música da vigota!!! Para quem não sabe o que é uma vigota e a importância desta no mundo por favor questionem o Machado de Sousa, mais conhecido como o Mestre da Vigota ou o Vigota'man ou ainda o Jorge Machado Vigota de Sousa. Deixo também o alerta a todos os incautas de que as vigotas "andem aí", assim como os baldes de 20l (bolas Jorge se fossem de 30l tinhamos esvaziado o aquário ao homem) andam na mala do meu carro...

Obrigado Juca pelo convite, pelos corais e pelas horas bem passadas a falar sobre aquários... e vigotas!!!

* Cresce tanto no campo como na praia.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Felismente que pelo menos um Poeta e vários dos "larápios", conseguem tão bem articular tais factos, de forma tão graciosa.

Pois é.

A noite foi porreira pessoal. Temos de marcar outra  :yb624:  


Noutro aquario...  *CLARO*

----------


## João Soares

Sem duvida um evento a repetir. 

A qualidade do aquário do Juca só se compara com a qualidade da companhia do jantar. Simplesmente fantastico. 

Aproveito para dizer que achei os novos aditivos experimentados durante o jantar bastante bons. Como se pode ver pelo aparecimento de uma certa cor rosada na face nos intervenientes. Penso que será um bom _trace element_ para acompanhar com a _Acropora picanhensis_. 


A repetir...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Companheiros,

Obrigado pelos elogios à prosa. O encontro do pessoal, o jantar que se seguiu e o convívio pela noite adentro deu lugar a uma das noites mais bem passadas. Como sugeriu o João M Ribeiro, seria bom que os restantes meliantes mostrassem o produto do roubo. 
Fico contente por saber que o pessoal chegou bem aos seus destinos e que os _ophiuropirilampos_ com luzinhas verdes, que o João Ribeiro apanhou em Aveiras, não eram os pirilampos da polícia! (era o fim do império!...)
Mas aquela questão da vigota e da caliça é que não me sai da cabeça!
Um abraço ao pessoal,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Salve a Vigota!

----------


## Julio Macieira

As fotos ficaram "esquisitas"... mas...fica a recordação.

----------

